# Thousands of Speckled Trout Dead in NC Fish Kill



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's my article on the speckled trout situation. Updates will follow. Anyone with eyewitness info please send it my way.
 jeffrey

Thousands of Speckled Trout Dead in Cold Carolina Fish Kill


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

What a shame.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Bummer...It's only getting colder too. Let's hope for the best and that this cold trend doesn't lead to absolutely devastating results for the population, the eco-system, and anglers.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

bronzbck1 said:


> What a shame.


agreed


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Were having the same thing here in Florida, But with Snook! 
Water temps are in the 50's here thats crazy cold! 
Gonna have to fire up the ford V10 and let it idle all night in the driveway. Damn global warming!


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

water temp at OI is reported at 37 degrees and a lot of iced over water. Lots of dead and comatose fish floating around with some BIG specks found apparently. heard of one guy says hes seen several state record fish and up to 32" floating belly up or being eaten by pelicans. where did they all come from? I thought the commercial fishermen killed the trout already? didnt we have this discussion less than a month ago? haha


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

At least one person is happy about the fishkill.


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

not happy about it. not gonna lose any sleep over it either. it happens. I just think that its kind of ironic that this happens less than a month after some people complain about commercial fishermen because they had a bad year.


----------



## skipjack (May 1, 2009)

I guess this will be blamed on commercial fishermen also.


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

haven't heard any commercial fishermen blamed, but there have been some calls for the director of the DMF to close the trout season. there seems to be great deal of debate about whether or not the trout that are simply stunned will survive if left alone. some folks say yes, some folks say the birds will eat them all anyway.

the Speckled trout Advisory Committee meets tomorrow. interesting to see if the recommend anything to the DMF.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

MDubious said:


> Bummer...It's only getting colder too. Let's hope for the best and that this cold trend doesn't lead to absolutely devastating results for the population, the eco-system, and anglers.


 It happens.. Back in (I think it was 2000 or 99?) There was a freeze in Feb that yr and it did the same thing with the trout.. I'm sure pups are involved in this as well.. That is part of mother nature's cycle and her way of taking care of things.. Usually takes a couple of yrs for mother nature to repair,but it all comes back around,specks grow pretty quickly...

A lot of things get blamed on the com,but this is one that can't be....


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

I knew that water was cold but DAMN!

http://www.oregon-inlet.com/journal/article.cfm?article_id=2331


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> It happens.. Back in (I think it was 2000 or 99?) There was a freeze in Feb that yr and it did the same thing with the trout.. I'm sure pups are involved in this as well.. That is part of mother nature's cycle and her way of taking care of things.. Usually takes a couple of yrs for mother nature to repair,but it all comes back around,specks grow pretty quickly...
> 
> A lot of things get blamed on the com,but this is one that can't be....


Kenny I remember that one we were seeing them floating in the wash from 55 all the way to the inlet. The pelicans were getting a ton of them too. They will come back it is a cycle of life as you said.


----------

